# ever wish you had one of these?...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Combining cycling with railroading... a dream come true! 










Check out the cool brakes...


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

Talk about getting your work out and looking at trains!!!!!


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Kewl where do I get one ! With a bike on rails you could drink as much beer as you want and never get lost until you come to a switch. !!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

aionta said:


> Kewl where do I get one ! With a bike on rails you could drink as much beer as you want and never get lost until you come to a switch. !!


hahaha... until you get too drunk and run into an oncoming train!!! oops


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's another one... 



















Scroll through this video and you can see a guy riding the first railbike...

http://www.youtube.com/v/ujNbr4jKyB...s" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

First one looks "PhotoShopped" ... maybe?

Second one looks 100% real. Neat. I'll have a red one and a blue one, please! I'm trying ot figure out the "cowcatcher" thing ... in one pic it's in the back, in the other it's in the front. 



TJ


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*yes looks photoshopped*

Yes the top photo with the person does look to be photoshopped.

the cowcatcher thing looks like a shelf of sorts for storing baggage, knapsacks
or whatever!

Aaron


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm trying ot figure out the "cowcatcher" thing ... in one pic it's in the back, in the other it's in the front.
> 
> TJ


It looks like the seat can be moved to either side of the frame...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're right----she's repositioned the seat between the two photos.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohhh ...

You're right! So it's not the cowcatcher/basket thing that's moved ... it's the seat position that's been swapped. Thanks for the keen eyes!

Clever one-off (presumably) design.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would mount the old 750 Kaw engine sitting in my garage to the first one.:laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Why are they wearing orange jackets?









...like a train could stop in time! :laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> I would mount the old 750 Kaw engine sitting in my garage to the first one.:laugh:


Hey Ed, 

How about a Vespa engine?










This one is still my favorite...



















They also make it in a tandem...










...and here's the guy who designed it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm thinking he might need a bigger brake pad there, huh?  It's only about 100-times bigger than those on my bicycle.

Seriously, I suspect the big brake pad is probably needed. Those wheels looks quite heavy, and with much of the weight in the rims, they probably have quite a bit of inertia when the cart gets rolling along at some pace.

TJ


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah please mom get me one for christmas


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Besides the inertial weight... metal wheels on metal rails have almost *no* rolling resistance. You can tell in the video that the guy didn't need to pedal very hard, once the railbike was in motion.

Man, I'd love to pedal one of those around. 

(Doesn't the designer kinda look a little like Robert De Niro? )


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I bet Charly Chaplin wish he had one of those he might have out ran the Key Stone cop's


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> (Doesn't the designer kinda look a little like Robert De Niro? )



"Hey ... Are YOU lookin' at me?!? Are YOU lookin' at ME?!?!?"


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

There is a company in Franklin, NH that makes a neat version of these and sells parts too. Railriders. www.railriders.net. They have photos on their website, (I have no connection with them so this isn't a sales pitch).


----------

